# outdoor housing sizes



## joe87 (Sep 11, 2013)

hi just wondering what size would I need for two ferrets I was thinking of rabbit hutch for sleeping added on to some aviary panels, just not sure what size they would need?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the bigger the better for a single ferret id say no less then 4ft by 2ft by 2ft (then if he has a run outside even better) you should just give them as much space as possible.


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

My 2 boys are in a 6 foot rabbit hutch. But we're converting a standard size shed (6x4) for a house/pkay area.


----------



## joe87 (Sep 11, 2013)

ah ok thanks,ye im going to get a run as well added on to the hutch


----------



## keziahherbert (Aug 29, 2013)

We've got 3 boys, and for them variety is the key.
We got a big, 2 floor hutch that has a run on the bottom, this allows up to put it on the flagstones, or lift it and move it onto the grass sometimes. And it's easy to move and clean as well.

They also have a foldup run that means they can get out into dig boxes and have somewhere else to explore. We keep certain toys only for their run, and others for only for their hutch. This makes them more excited about everything.

As long as you've got space for them to sleep together when they want to, and an area for litter, an area for food, and area for play, and somewhere to sleep alone should they decide...you'll have enough space.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=15982

http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=15981


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

the bigger the better  what ever the biggest is for your budget and space 
when i just had two i had a 10x4 run made of aviary pannels that had their double 4ft hutch it plus loads of other stuff., it wasnt the most practical as it was only covered in tarpaulin and being in Scotland the rain was always here haha and the wind so it kept ripping/leaking etc.
i know have 3 and i saved up and bought them an 8x6 shed and attached their old run to it (but made smaller 6x4) and becaus ethe run is now sheltered by the shed the tarp on it works fine  and they have shelter with the shed , heres some pics of mine...might give you a few ideas foryour own set up 

heres their old 10x4 run


(2 dif set ups)



and this is the shed/run housey they have now 
thers a hole to get through to the run but iv got it blocke din these pics





the run has much mor ein it now, this was the first day i set it up, they have more logs to clamber on and also a hammock going across the run


----------

